# Doneks vs Dewlaps



## TheGame

Hey whats the difference between Doneks and Dewlaps?? They both dive correct??


----------



## Birdman79

TheGame said:


> Hey whats the difference between Doneks and Dewlaps?? They both dive correct??


I believe doneks,roll sideways while dewlaps dive.


----------



## jbangelfish

*Size for one thing*

Doneks are about the size of a Roller and Dewlaps are nearly twice that size. I raised both of these breeds back in the 70's and 80's but only flew a few Doneks, never the Dewlaps. Most of the Doneks would just fly away and I stopped releasing them. 

As far as the dive difference in the two breeds, I'm not certain but I think the Donek dives in a very erratic manner and the Dewlap is more of a straight diver. 

Bill


----------



## Jastreb

There are 3 different donek breeds the Turkish, Macedonian, and Kosovo donek.


----------



## Grim

Where would someone find dewlaps?


----------



## Revolution Lofts

There is a guy here in Canada that is currently selling doneks...i think for $10. I found his add on kijiji.com Try looking in the Canada Section. Go to Toronto. And the birds for sale section and type in pigeons. There are quite a number of people selling pigeons. And his add will be there too. Try Toronto and Calgary. I'm not sure which one it was.


----------



## Guest

Grim here is a link to someone that raises dewlaps in colorado , has a for sale page but none listed but Im sure if you inquired he could help you out  has some good info on them there too .. http://www.geocities.com/adanawammen/index.html


----------



## ErcaN_S

I will give you an information to difference between dewlap and doneks I would like to attach some turksh doneks picture


----------



## ErcaN_S

You can find some photos of doneks pigeon during turning


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you for the photos ErcaN_S! The birds are lovely! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## RodSD

Both are divers, but they may roll differently.

Doneks spin like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80qqFtHIUgM

Sometimes I like to think that Dewlaps are faster divers.


----------



## ErcaN_S

It was my pleasure Terry. I can give any information about Turkish doneks.


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S

I would like to say plunger and doneks pigeon are belong to different category. DEwlap pigeon is not roll, they just having plunger performance. Example; Adana dewlap pigeon and Greek Vuta dewlap pigeon.There is no any relation which I attached picture between performing pigeon on the video. The donek is different in Turkey. They are Topka pigeon we call who are Macedonian donek on the video. Also, I would like to explain, domestic donek is not having trotter and their roll wider, tornover higher and watching is more nice. Grower is set off that kind of donek racial. Usually, grower is different.


----------



## ErcaN_S

example for different colour doneks


----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## ErcaN_S




----------



## RodSD

Ercan_S,

You have so many beautiful birds! How hard is it to let them fly in the air? Do you need to scare them to fly?

rod


----------



## ErcaN_S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmIqu_Up68o


----------



## ErcaN_S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtBmfXmVkwk


----------



## Guest

here is a great video of donecks spinning in slow motion for those who want to see how awesome they are  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qjkjbiH8Dg&feature=related


----------



## TheGame

Well ladies and gents I got some Doneks!! Check em out tell me what you think.


----------



## TheGame




----------



## TheGame

I paired the cock up with one of the hens and they are actually on eggs at the moment that will be hatching within the next 3-4 days. I can't wait!

Here are some pics of the pair.


----------



## guvensancak

*Donek & Dewlops*



TheGame said:


> Hey whats the difference between Doneks and Dewlaps?? They both dive correct??


Dear All ;

Ercan has outlined a very nice the subject & differences. They are not comparable to race of capricious and divers. 

Donek is a diver & roller pigeon .Howewer, we have them only for their incredible rollings. We never gonna except their diving only. It s just a starting to rolling for prepare theirselves to very speedy rolling.

Its rather hard to record their rolling to camera and we are excepting some tv channel's pay attention to this subject since long time. Couse, you need very speacial cameras for catch this speedy rolling. We applied Discovery Channel and NG also but we still don't get any feed back yet.

If we can handle to record it , we ll be happy to show it first to you .

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## ErcaN_S

dear thegame 

Where this pigeon family come from? Have you seen this pigeon performance during fly or rolling before you buy them?

http://www.donucuirklar.com
Turkish Roller Pigeons Committee General Secretary And Spokesman


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ErcaN S - I like the way you constructed your nest boxes. I'll have to give that a try, thanks for posting that picture. By the way, very nice looking birds you have.


----------



## outcold00

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> ErcaN S - I like the way you constructed your nest boxes. I'll have to give that a try, thanks for posting that picture. By the way, very nice looking birds you have.


How would you clean them? Btw nice birds. My uncle has Macedonian Doneks. Very cool birds. Its unbelievable the control the birds have when they are diving and spinning.


----------



## LUCKYT

Your picture posted at 5:59 is one of the MOST Beautiful pictures of pigeons i have ever seen. And i have seen a lot. With GREAT respect, Dave


----------



## ErcaN_S

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> ErcaN S - I like the way you constructed your nest boxes. I'll have to give that a try, thanks for posting that picture. By the way, very nice looking birds you have.


I added airing onto photos later, normaly these pic don't have airing. Because of this, while you construct to nest you should take care of airing against air circulation



> How would you clean them? Btw nice birds. My uncle has Macedonian Doneks. Very cool birds. Its unbelievable the control the birds have when they are diving and spinning.


I hope, I can see your uncle's bird picture. Turkish doneks different than Macedonian doneks. There are also Macedonian doneks breeder in Turkey but I am just breeding this one. This birds fly lower. You can give a sign to Mecedonian 90 degrees to ground but for this kind of pigeon 40-50 degree we needed. It is more fancy to watch Turkish doneks and their diving & spinning more goodly.


*DAVE:*
We are chasing pigeon race and we often fly to them and trying to keep their performance at the top level. We wish, you will have seen this in our country.



http://www.donucuirklar.com
Turkish Roller Pigeons Committee General Secretary And Spokesman


----------



## TheGame

ErcaN_S I don't remember exactly what family. I think they are Macedonian Doneks. I payed $30 for all 3. I got them from Bill Jacox. He has his own website which is www.doneks.com.


----------



## ErcaN_S

TheGame said:


> ErcaN_S I don't remember exactly what family. I think they are Macedonian Doneks. I payed $30 for all 3. I got them from Bill Jacox. He has his own website which is www.doneks.com.


I know Bill's web but there is no video to show their flying performance because of this it is very difficult to have any idea. Also, their price is very cheap you can not find to this price even birds street market. The best doneks price could decide during flying and their apprx price could change between $300 - $5000.


----------



## TheGame

Well I plan on breeding some youngs and then flying them. That is the only way to find out how their performance is!


----------



## guvensancak

TheGame said:


> Well I plan on breeding some youngs and then flying them. That is the only way to find out how their performance is!


Hello ;

It s the best way to understand what you have in your hand. In the mean time, we care about to know , what s the min 8-10 years past of our Doneks. 

That s why, Donek is a deeples well. We need to keep our pation and see what we ll see...I wish best to you .


----------



## TheGame

Can someone give me tips on training the Doneks? I got 4 more from a friend and already have lost 3 lol.


----------



## spirit wings

you do know it is an old thread?, (February) maybe if you make a new thread you may ge more input.


----------



## TheGame

Hey Spirit Wings I do know its an old post but by me replying to it, it got bumped up to the top. So I didnt think it would be necessary to make a new one. Thanks though.


----------



## spirit wings

TheGame said:


> Hey Spirit Wings I do know its an old post but by me replying to it, it got bumped up to the top. So I didnt think it would be necessary to make a new one. Thanks though.


bumping again....
what Im trying to tell you is if you had a new thread some would read it, but some may not scroll down on an old thread after seeing the date to read further, only trying to help..


----------



## TheGame

Thanks for the tip. I will start a new thread.


----------



## sunson

*Dönek vs Dewlaps*

It appears that Dewlaps are quite unknown as performing pigeons. Dewlaps (>500 gr)are much heavier than Döneks(300gr). In size and type they ressemble more a strong long distance hammer-headed racing homer with a rather long neck and, of course, the very typical dewlap-gullet. Most common are the black- and blue whitewings with the typical white snip on the forehead and the white 'earrings'. ￼￼
￼Their diving is also very different: Dewlaps dive strait (no rotation at all) with the wings applied to the body and from much higher (>400m) than Döneks which rotate axially during diving and mostly end the diving with a fast braking spin (like an helicopter propeller). The diving speed of the Dewlaps is astonishing, good divers always escape the diving peregrine falcon. 
The problem with diving pigeons generally and Dewlaps particularily is that they need appropriate accomodations and very peculiar training methods in order to develop as performing pigeons. Many fanciers therefore give up the breed, being unable to get them in the air properly. But the fancier who can handle this pigeon ￼gets a living cultural inheritance from hundreds if not thousands of years ago, because this is the bird considered from antiquity as the messenger to the gods. 

If someone could tell me how to post photo's (jpg-format) in this forum/thread, I would be glad to show you Dewlaps recently imported from Adana and excellent performers. 

I am also looking for an US pigeon magazine interested in publishing a ±5000 words article +photo's & illustration pertainnig to the Dewlap is all its aspects: origin, type, appearance, varieties, character, housing & accomodationds, care, flying- and diving-style, training, bibliography. 
Could someone give me a hint?


----------



## sunson

*Dewlap*

￼This is a performing male Dewlap recently imported from Adana


----------



## Guest

sunson said:


> ￼This is a performing male Dewlap recently imported from Adana


great looking bird there


----------



## Guest

sunson said:


> It appears that Dewlaps are quite unknown as performing pigeons. Dewlaps (>500 gr)are much heavier than Döneks(300gr). In size and type they ressemble more a strong long distance hammer-headed racing homer with a rather long neck and, of course, the very typical dewlap-gullet. Most common are the black- and blue whitewings with the typical white snip on the forehead and the white 'earrings'. ￼￼
> ￼Their diving is also very different: Dewlaps dive strait (no rotation at all) with the wings applied to the body and from much higher (>400m) than Döneks which rotate axially during diving and mostly end the diving with a fast braking spin (like an helicopter propeller). The diving speed of the Dewlaps is astonishing, good divers always escape the diving peregrine falcon.
> The problem with diving pigeons generally and Dewlaps particularily is that they need appropriate accomodations and very peculiar training methods in order to develop as performing pigeons. Many fanciers therefore give up the breed, being unable to get them in the air properly. But the fancier who can handle this pigeon ￼gets a living cultural inheritance from hundreds if not thousands of years ago, because this is the bird considered from antiquity as the messenger to the gods.
> 
> If someone could tell me how to post photo's (jpg-format) in this forum/thread, I would be glad to show you Dewlaps recently imported from Adana and excellent performers.
> 
> I am also looking for an US pigeon magazine interested in publishing a ±5000 words article +photo's & illustration pertainnig to the Dewlap is all its aspects: origin, type, appearance, varieties, character, housing & accomodationds, care, flying- and diving-style, training, bibliography.
> Could someone give me a hint?


I sure wouldnt mind reading that article if you ever get to publish it


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Sunson and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. You might want to try Purebred Pigeon magazine Purebred Pigeon

Terry


----------



## sunson

I had the impression that the Purebred Pigeon magazine was quite superficial. In the july/august issue dedicated to the American Domestic Show Flight , there is no serious comment on the many nice pictures of these birds nor a critical article on the state of the breed nor on the dangers of the now choosen breeding and selection strategy/directions... and even not a revue article on this typical american breed. The most interesting article is that of Faris Al-Timimi on Iraqi pigeons, and that article is only half-published!!!!!. Disappointing.


----------



## Calidewlaps

Hello,

I'm a breeder in Northern, California I have some Syrian Blue Bar Earrings! If you're interested please let me know thanks


Farhad


----------



## Calidewlaps

My Syrian dewlaps ( Blue Bar Earrings ) 
i also have Adana Dewlaps!
Thought you'd like them Enjoy


----------



## rollerdoneks

*Divers*

Check this site out. Pictures and many articles.

World of Doneks and Divers --on Runboard


----------



## Calidewlaps

*Runboard*



rollerdoneks said:


> Check this site out. Pictures and many articles.
> 
> World of Doneks and Divers --on Runboard



Thanks for the info I'm on Runboard as well


----------



## quailRcute

I 💛💙💜💚❤💗 Dewlaps! They're AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lcutie36

I have Wutas for sale. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

